# Own “Annabelle” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on January 20th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Annabelle joins the ranks of absolutely terrifying dolls and puppets in horror movies.”

— Bryan Alexander, USA Today



FACE YOUR FEARS WHEN

ANNABELLE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JANUARY 20th FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital Download include

The Curse of Annabelle, Bloody Tears of Possession, Dolls of the Demon, A Demonic Process and Deleted Scenes



Burbank, CA, November 12, 2014 – Discover the secret of what she wants when “Annabelle” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on January 13 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Reuniting the filmmakers behind 2013’s hugely successful supernatural thriller “The Conjuring,” “Annabelle” is the terrifying story of where it all began as Annabelle comes to life.



“Annabelle” stars Annabelle Wallis (“X-Men: First Class”) and Ward Horton (“The Wolf of Wall Street”) as the Forms; Oscar® nominee Alfre Woodard (“Cross Creek,” “12 Years a Slave”) as Evelyn, a neighbor who owns a bookstore; Kerry O’Malley (TV’s “Those Who Kill”) and Brian Howe (“Devil’s Knot”) as neighbors Sharon and Pete Higgins; Tony Amendola (TV’s “Once Upon A Time”) as Father Perez; and Eric Ladin (TV’s “Boardwalk Empire”) as Detective Clarkin.



“Annabelle” was directed by John R. Leonetti, who served as cinematographer on “The Conjuring.” James Wan, director of “The Conjuring,” produced “Annabelle” along with Peter Safran. Richard Brener, Walter Hamada, Dave Neustadter and Hans Ritter served as executive producers for the film which came from the script written by Gary Dauberman.



“Annabelle” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Annabelle” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



She terrified you in “The Conjuring,” but this is where it all began for Annabelle. Capable of unspeakable evil, the actual doll exists locked up in an occult museum in Connecticut—visited only by a priest who blesses her twice a month. 



New Line Cinema’s supernatural thriller “Annabelle” begins before the evil was unleashed. John Form has found the perfect gift for his expectant wife, Mia—a beautiful, rare vintage doll in a pure white wedding dress. But Mia’s delight with Annabelle doesn’t last long. 



On one horrific night, their home is invaded by members of a satanic cult, who violently attack the couple. Spilled blood and terror are not all they leave behind. The cultists have conjured an entity so malevolent that nothing they did will compare to the sinister conduit to the damned that is now...Annabelle.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Annabelle” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· The Curse of Annabelle

· Bloody Tears of Possession

· Dolls of the Demon

· A Demonic Process

· Deleted Scenes



“Annabelle” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· The Curse of Annabelle



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On January 13, “Annabelle” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Annabelle” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: January 13, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 99 minutes

Rating: Rated R for intense sequences of disturbing violence and terror

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Now this is exciting news. I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Now this is exciting news. I've been wanting to see it.


Me too. I'm a bit in the middle since I've heard mixed reviews on it, but I'm willing to give it a chance


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Me too. I'm a bit in the middle since I've heard mixed reviews on it, but I'm willing to give it a chance


Yeah they say the Conjuring was better but I say the same we got to give it a chance.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Own “Annabelle” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on January 20th*



asere said:


> Yeah they say the Conjuring was better but I say the same we got to give it a chance.


yeah, same here. I always give something a chance, unless of course it's a new Adam Sandler movie or the new "Fantastic 4" being produced....I don't think anything can save it at this point.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, same here. I always give something a chance, unless of course it's a new Adam Sandler movie or the new "Fantastic 4" being produced....I don't think anything can save it at this point.


Haha! You don't like Sandler movies. They can or are cheesy but fun.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! Mop mop, all day long...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Own “Annabelle” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on January 20th*



asere said:


> Haha! You don't like Sandler movies. They can or are cheesy but fun.


lol, I LOVE sandler back in the day, but his new stuff is pure trash... "Blended" was the only decent one in YEARS... it's sad how far he's fallen.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, I LOVE sandler back in the day, but his new stuff is pure trash... "Blended" was the only decent one in YEARS... it's sad how far he's fallen.


One of my favorites from him was Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison.
I think we need to start a Sandler thread so Annabelle won't get upset lol.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Own “Annabelle” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on January 20th*



asere said:


> One of my favorites from him was Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison.
> I think we need to start a Sandler thread so Annabelle won't get upset lol.


yes, lets not tick off the evil possessed doll. we all know how that turned out with Chucky


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yes, lets not tick off the evil possessed doll. we all know how that turned out with Chucky


Lol!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Speaking of dolls have you seen the 80's flick Dolls? It's a good oldie with a nice twist.
It's available now on bluray.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Own “Annabelle” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on January 20th*



asere said:


> Speaking of dolls have you seen the 80's flick Dolls? It's a good oldie with a nice twist.
> It's available now on bluray.


yeeeeeeeeeeessss, creepy little flick. I haven't picked it up just yet, but I really want to


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeessss, creepy little flick. I haven't picked it up just yet, but I really want to


I saw it a few months back on tv. I might end up with a copy.


----------

